# Where to find ephedrine?



## alstu85 (Apr 7, 2010)

IM trying to start an EC stack to start cutting. Got the caffeine, does anyone know where you can find (buy) 25mg tabs of pure ephedrine HCL without the Guaf in it? Btw i live in New Jersey is it legal?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

alstu85 said:


> IM trying to start an EC stack to start cutting. Got the caffeine, does anyone know where you can find (buy) 25mg tabs of pure ephedrine HCL without the Guaf in it? Btw i live in New Jersey is it legal?


Doesn't know for U.S, but in Canada you only can have ephedrine Hcl in 8 mg tabs.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 7, 2010)

And you can find it on all supplements site!


----------



## alstu85 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info i just picked up some Bronkaid form the local pharmacy. However it contains ephedrine sulfate rather than the ephedrine HCL. Do you know know if there is a difference between the two and where can i find the pure EHCL?


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 7, 2010)

Primatene tablets usually only carried by CVS pharmacy.


----------



## alstu85 (Apr 7, 2010)

Unfortunately primatene seems to have the guaf as well which has made me feel a bit drowsy. IM hoping to find EHCL w/o the added guaf.


----------



## Marat (Apr 7, 2010)

In short, the HCl and the sulfate forms are practically the same. Search the boards for details, I've made a few posts that explain their similarity. 

You are unlikely to find ephedrine without guaifenesin from a drug store. Search around online. 

Also, although guaifenesin can cause drowsiness, it is very unlikely. Perhaps you can try it again --- the drowsiness may have been a coincidence.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you experianced drowsyness it is far more likely from the eprhedrine than the guaf.  Ephedrine has that side effect in some people although its not common


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure of I can post this but I also get ephedrine online from canada. Energyreload.net I believe.


----------



## alstu85 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanx much appreciated.


----------



## sstp138 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gorillajack.com has kaizen ephedrine hcl no guaf!!!! good stuff


----------



## bally911 (Nov 3, 2010)

supplementsource.ca is cheaper and only charges $9.95 shipping or free on orders over $100


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2010)

alstu85 said:


> Thanks for the info i just picked up some Bronkaid form the local pharmacy. However it contains ephedrine sulfate rather than the ephedrine HCL. Do you know know if there is a difference between the two and where can i find the pure EHCL?



I get mine from gorillajack.com 

the 8mg tablets are optimum because you don't waste any splitting tabs.  with ephedrine you are supposed to start off at a small dosage then work you way to up several full servings over the course of several weeks.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 3, 2010)

The pharmacy counter, it's very inexpensive and you know that what you're getting is legit.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 3, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> The pharmacy counter, it's very inexpensive and you know that what you're getting is legit.


Yup exactly i agree anything else just cant guarantee.


----------



## bally911 (Nov 4, 2010)

*The ECA stack, explained*

An ECA stack is a popular combination of ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin that can make an energy booster to aid in weight loss. Making your own stack is a cheaper way to use supplements to lose weight. To make your own ECA stack, follow these steps.

Step 1

Buy ephedrine 8mg, 50 tabs online perhaps from SupplementSource.ca . It is easier to buy online anyway as many stores don't stock it

Step 2

Buy caffeine I'm sure they sell that too Caffeine comes in white pills 200mg in strength 100 tablets. A pack of 100 tablets will usually run about $7 there's some in the BlowOut section for $4.95. Caffeine can make you jittery. In this stack, it makes the energizing affects of the ephedrine more powerful.

Step 3

Purchase coated aspirin. Aspirin can be tough on your stomach when used every day. Coated aspirin tends to lessen these effects. Aspirin is also optional in this stack. It's in it to help balance the energizing affects of the caffeine and the ephedrine.

Step 4

Take one of each pill at the same time, usually in the morning and usually prior to a workout. Start with just one 8mg ephedrine tab increasing the next day to 2 tabs then finally to 3 to test your tolerance. Then move up to two doses and three if you feel your body can take it. This should be done in a cycle. It should be cycled off every six weeks so your body doesn't get used to it and it maintains its effect.

E=Ephedrine 8mg, C=Caffeine 200mg, A=Aspirin

Day 1
1E, 1C, 1A

Day 2
2E, 1C, 1A

Day 3
3E, 1C, 1A

Day 4
3E, 1C, 1A twice daily approx 20 minutes before meals

Day 5 and beyond
3E, 1C, 1A three times daily approx 20 minutes before meals


Tips & Warnings

*
If your getting great results with just 1 Ephedrine tablet stick with that, in this case more is not better, you'll know if one is enough.
*
The ECA stack will help you lose fat within the first couple weeks even if you're not exercising. Of course, it will be most effective when combined with a good diet and exercise.
*
Ephedrine will suppress your appetite. Try to keep eating to give yourself enough energy to work out and give something for the ephedrine to burn.
*
Like any supplement, an ECA stack can be dangerous. The ephedrine alone will speed up your heart rate, but combined with the caffeine, and it can be a little overwhelming until you get used to it.
*
Ephedrine will burn fat, but it will also burn muscle if you're not lifting weights or maintaining the proper diet.

Ephedrine and Caffeine are available at SupplementSource.ca at this link 
supplementsource.ca/Ephedrine_s/198.htm


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2010)

I get emails from ...hmm I dont know if I can say.  But I got a new ad for a liquid ephedra with some other shit in it that I dont know.  That makes me uneasy, but ive seen this type of listing before on anabolic stuff.  So, this gimmick is to sell an item that has ephedra, caffeine, and synephrine coupled with mass building ingredients too.

I want to post a link..can i?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck it.  I want to know.

Finabolic Liquid Ephedra


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

cvs and walgreens. end of discussion


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2010)

Great.  But, look at my link and tell me what the FUCK is all that shit theyre putting with the stimulants.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 4, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Great.  But, look at my link and tell me what the FUCK is all that shit theyre putting with the stimulants.


That has yohimbine and supposed liquid ephedra plus to hormones.


----------



## twarrior (Nov 4, 2010)

Are there any effective alternatives to the ECA stack??


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> That has yohimbine and supposed liquid ephedra plus to hormones.



My question is:  Is it functional?  Is it ok?  Taking all that with stuff that promotes muscle growth (if it isnt junk)?


----------

